
Show HN: CheerpJ Applet Runner: Run Java Applets Without Plugins - apignotti
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cheerpj-applet-runner/bbmolahhldcbngedljfadjlognfaaein
======
hauxir
Super cool. Now we just need one for flash apps!

